
Even If You Weren’t Born into Nobility, You Can Buy Your Way In - hhs
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-02-02/even-if-you-weren-t-born-into-nobility-you-can-buy-your-way-in
======
coldtea
That was always the case... Tons of "nouveaux rich" have become "nobility"
over the last 10+ centuries...

I think the French had the right idea with the guillotine...

------
ksaj
Conrad Black did that, and discovered the hard way that it can backfire when
you dearly need your previous home country's diplomatic resources.

